# Where in galveston is the best place to shark fish



## justanotherfisherman

Well i got the the fever to go after some sharks any one have any reports and what they are biting. How bad is the weed. We will be staying in galveston island state park so we will be able to fish alot. Some one please give me some good info where to fish and how far out to fish.


----------



## Sharkhunter

*right there*

If you have a yak that area is as good as any on that end of the island. yak a ray or anything else out past the third bar and wait. seas should be light so even if there is weed it shouldn't be a problem. behind the park is one of the best places to catch rays I know of.


----------



## Bug_Power

Most people get bit right infront of the hotels....I'd try there....bait may be hard to catch, but I hear beer and music does wonders!


----------



## bullred123

You are in the right place i have caught a lot of LARGE sharks in that area get you a big bait out past the 3rd bar at night and get ready


----------



## justanotherfisherman

Is there any where in galveston that you can drive right down to the beach and fish or do you half to walk from very where it would be a ***** to carry all the things you need all the way down to the beach


----------



## Slim-N-None

Way down around SLP on the Galv. side is a good place.(bout a half mile past the rusty hook bait shop if thats what it's still called.) i like to fish down a ways from the last house. right past the third blue trash can. but you can drive the waters edge all the way to the pass i think, never have gone that far though. and haven't been down there in 1.5-2 years. so im not sure how much of this has changed.


----------



## justanotherfisherman

what is the shark fishing like down there. what are the best times to fish for the sharks. We are not going to leave with out one. It will be my cousin first time to the salt water adventures and i dont want to look like a fool so give me more of the wonderful advice thanks


----------



## Cmount

Years ago 37th street rocks, 13 mile road (State Park) and 16 mile road (Sea Isle), SLP is still accessable by truck. One overlooked spot is the first & second set of rocks southwest of Stewart Beach. Caught some over 350# this time of year. Late afternoon into the night. Galveston doesn't like to see this too much. Scares the families.........


----------



## boo

Bug_Power said:


> Most people get bit right infront of the hotels....I'd try there....bait may be hard to catch, but I hear beer and music does wonders!


Most of the shark attacks are in front of the hotels because thats where most of the people are.

I think the farther West you go on Galveston the better till SLP. 98% of the time shark fishings gonna be best sunset-sunrise. ALWAYS, I mean ALWAYS have a fresh bait in the water when the sun starts to come up. If your out there during the hot part of the day...get the baits out farther. At night...the first couple guts will do. Always put the baits on the backside(gulfside) of the sandbars.


----------



## Redfishr

I'd make the trip over to surfside beach if I were yu and forget about surf fishing that sorry arse island. Too many rules keeping you off the beach.
Just my opionon. You got many miles of beach and can drive it all.


----------



## Redfishr

Cmount said:


> Years ago 37th street rocks, 13 mile road (State Park) and 16 mile road (Sea Isle), SLP is still accessable by truck. One overlooked spot is the first & second set of rocks southwest of Stewart Beach. Caught some over 350# this time of year. Late afternoon into the night. Galveston doesn't like to see this too much. Scares the families.........


Did you know any members of the Monster Shark fishing club, back in the 70's.
Me and my, friends and relatives started that club about 1975. And you named our sharkin spots............
You would be about Mike Penningtons, John Kuntz, or Richard Erwins age.
They were the older kids in the group and me one of the young'uns.

Ray


----------



## bigfin

The weed has been minimal on SS and Quintana.The runs have been coming in early morning and late afternoon when the water is at its coolest.Hope this helps.


----------



## floundergigging

I like to fish for shark on Boliver approx 5 miles from the Ferry landing. I wade out as far as I can and cast as far as I can. As many on this board have said you want it out past the third bar. You will be sure to catch one. So far this year as far as I am concerned the sharks have been thick. Lots of atlantic sharpnose and blacktip. 
Forget about the West side of Galveston. It has been closed in recent years and has pilings and signs in the sand saying you can't drive on it. I think it is now private beach for the homes on the beachfront. I used to go fish the West side of Galveston years ago and I sure hated to see it shut down. I go to Surfside and Boliver now, they still have the beach at least for now. I sure hope that does not change in the future but I am sure it will. 

Good Luck


----------



## justanotherfisherman

from galveston how far is bolivar and can i drive right to the water and stay after dark with some girls without having any trouble thanks


----------



## Redfishr

justanotherfisherman said:


> from galveston how far is bolivar and can i drive right to the water and stay after dark with some girls without having any trouble thanks


I wouldn't go to any beach with just girls and no buddies unless the were members of WWF.
Better safe than sorry. There's lots of freaks that go to the beach after dark.
I've seen'em first hand. 
But yes you can drive right to the beach.


----------



## justanotherfisherman

cool there will be a few down there with us are you aloud to build a fire and what would be the best bait to use and what is the chance of catching one this time of the year


----------



## Redfishr

justanotherfisherman said:


> cool there will be a few down there with us are you aloud to build a fire and what would be the best bait to use and what is the chance of catching one this time of the year


You can build fires on the beach on both sides of Galveston but not in Gal.
Sharks aint too picky.............
Big mullet
Whiting
small sting rays
etc..........
Legally you just cant use a sport fish for bait.
They're all listed in TP& W 's handbook.
But anything else if ok.
Bait size depends on tackle size.
You wouldnt put a 20 lb jackfish on for bait on a 30 lb class rod and reel.
You can catch a big shark on a realatively small bait.
You need to get up with some beach fishermen and learn the ropes.
Surf rods are the norm on the beach with up to 4/0 reels.
That size tackle is still castable.
To get an idea of what size tacle I'mm talkin about, you need to go to the galveston pier one friday night and look on the end of the t-head on each corner. The surf rods you see there are good samples of what most people use on the beach, for sharks and Bull Reds.
Sharks being 7 foot or less.
Its a great sport to get into and you can catch as big a fish as you can handle, right off the beach.
Bull Reds
Sharks 
Jack Crevelle
Bull DRum
and Tarpon......................you just never know.
The best lessons are learned in Person.


----------



## justanotherfisherman

What i have i got a 9/0 and 2 6/0 i tryed in padre got one hook up and it spit the hook and i caught a 2 footer on a casted bait. So i have an idea it is just getting to the point where i half to land some thing over 5 foot i have been patience so it should pay off. Now that i drove to padre it makes galveston seem no time from Arlington. I have a deer lease in FairField so that is like half way so i leave my trailer down there but im addicted to salt water lakes are now boring. Thanks


----------



## Redfishr

justanotherfisherman said:


> What i have i got a 9/0 and 2 6/0 i tryed in padre got one hook up and it spit the hook and i caught a 2 footer on a casted bait. So i have an idea it is just getting to the point where i half to land some thing over 5 foot i have been patience so it should pay off. Now that i drove to padre it makes galveston seem no time from Arlington. I have a deer lease in FairField so that is like half way so i leave my trailer down there but im addicted to salt water lakes are now boring. Thanks


You have the right size "sharkin" reels. for yaked out or paddled out baits.
I thought you might be doing the surf rod thing.
We all used 12/0 to 16/0's back in the day and they were TOO BIG.
You can catch about anything on the beach with a 9/0 and most with a 6/0's.
ANd get a better fight out of the deal.
Now if your catching 4 and 5 ft sharks, your baits are too small. 
7 to 10 lb baits are what you need to get the really big fish and bigger hooks.
And I know smaller fish will pick them up but have a hard time swallowing them.
We used to use at least half of a Jack at about 10 to 15 lbs per half.
Bigger rays are good to.
Cownose are best I think but I know they eat southern sting rays as well.
In your case, bait will be your biggest obsticle.
I've known guys to use whole chickens. Fresh from the super market.
Dont laugh they worked.
I always had access to big baits.
Since your driving that far, take a little more time and go to HIgh Island.
East Of Bolivar, 30 miles or so or less. 
Good Luck


----------



## boo

justanotherfisherman said:


> What i have i got a 9/0 and 2 6/0 i tryed in padre got one hook up and it spit the hook and i caught a 2 footer on a casted bait. So i have an idea it is just getting to the point where i half to land some thing over 5 foot i have been patience so it should pay off. Now that i drove to padre it makes galveston seem no time from Arlington. I have a deer lease in FairField so that is like half way so i leave my trailer down there but im addicted to salt water lakes are now boring. Thanks


Ever heard of .'s and ,'s? Not trying to be an ***** but it makes it alot easier to read. The 12/0 isn't over kill on PINS...but up here you could fish for 40 years and never need it (and probably will never need it). If you want big sharks...and dont want to go all the way to PINS, go to Matagorda. It's a little farther south than Galveston, and gets deeper MUCH faster.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*It can happen anywhere*

Redfisher is dead on.

Put a few #'s of bait out there and pop a top.
So that means no galveston.

You might even leave that bait/fish/ray out for about 3 hours in the sun.
Sharks are scavenger and a stinky bait is better than a frozen. IMO

Experience is alot. Knowing when to hold'm and knowing when to back off the drag and let her go. That's why 12/0 rule.

The triple poles on follets is a great area come sunset.
Remember put out a big bait or all you'll catch is small fish 90% of the time.
Oh, I lied . 90% of the time you'll get a nothing or a gafftop and that's the same thing. IMO


----------



## Cmount

Redfishr; Pennington sounds familar, fished with Ron Pugh, Cool Willie, Howard Horton to name a few


----------

